# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Free Range Toad

## elly

Toad 2 7/14 by patinanym, on Flickr  Toad 7/14 by patinanym, on Flickr  My backyard has a good number of toads, including this one. There's no reference here, but it was a little over four inches and nearly as big around. I've also seen a few green and white tree frogs too. Not very many, I think the road crews around here use RoundUp weedkiller and that might have something to do with it.  :Frown:   In places further out in the country I've seen a large number of blue-tailed skinks. I'll try to get a picture, but they're pretty quick.

----------


## Carlos

Looks nice and healthy in last pic  :Smile:  .

----------


## elly

Meant to post this in Fieldwork. Argh.

----------

